
Adding Up the Government’s Total Bailout Tab - jonmc12
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/02/04/business/20090205-bailout-totals-graphic.html
======
colins_pride
The topic is very interesting, but whoever designed this needs to go spend
some time with a Tufte book ...

